# Axiom champ hunting



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

https://youtu.be/gKIWXGcgabg


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Doves to add to your squirrel supply???? Good shooting!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I am always impressed by the SS hunter's shooting.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Cheers!!


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

One and done. Nice clean shot.

It's funny to see shooting from your car, that will land you in jail here. Not to mention, I wouldn't trust my shot.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Good shot


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

heck yeah!


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Thanks!!


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

I'm guessing you work as a lawn service something or other, your not hunting, just cutting weeds and then picking them up.


----------



## MedSlinger (Feb 3, 2015)

Awesome ! Such a beautiful slingshot !


----------



## Deadeye Dick (Aug 31, 2015)

Unbelievable shooting right there keep it up :naughty: .


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Nice shooting jovany


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Cheers


----------



## SlinginDylan (Jan 7, 2011)

What ammo are you using?

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Oneproudmeximan said:


> IMG_20170202_092405366.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a good thing that you're a lefty or you'd have to make a U-turn :wave:

Good shot, as usual.

THWACK!


----------

